# shooting while fishing???



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dumb question but i cant find the answer. if i am at say saltfork,tappan, wherever, can i have the shotgun in boat(anchored not motoring)while fishing and drop a duck/goose that flies close legaly??? lately i have had shot opportunities while fishing and thought about it...i have all the stamps/license, hip survey etc....everything but an answer!!!


help, im going fishing,er a hunting in the morning:B!$


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as you have the proper tags and licenses (fishing and hunting) as you say you do, and the birds are in season (duh), and the boat isn't moving with the aid of a motor (you said you're anchored). I'm pretty sure you can blast away. I don't see why it would be a problem. 



By the way, thanks again for the motor. Still running like a champ


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_Shock_Em said:


> As long as you have the proper tags and licenses (fishing and hunting) as you say you do, and the birds are in season (duh), and the boat isn't moving with the aid of a motor (you said you're anchored). I'm pretty sure you can blast away. I don't see why it would be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks again for the motor. Still running like a champ


thanks, i figured i was good as long as anchored!!!
great to hear about the motor, i knew it was a good one for me for years!!!
oh btw, i have the shift/throttle cable and controls for it still if ya need them, i think they slipped our minds...free of course!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we used to do cast n blast at edgewater all the time when you could catch perch from the outer breakwall.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

At Salt Fork if you are on the water as long as you are not shooting into a no hunting zone (on the shore) you should be good to go!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why don't you call your county wildlife officer and get the straight dope from him. We all have good opinions on here but they may not jive with the State.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Whaler said:


> Why don't you call your county wildlife officer and get the straight dope from him. We all have good opinions on here but they may not jive with the State.


ive tried, also tried saltfork ranger station and park office, nothing but recordings and no call backs...will try them again...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as long as you are hunting in a legal hunting area and fishing in a legal fishing area then there are no laws being broken. .just make sure you don't try to shoot a duck with your fishing rod.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I asked a game warden he said have at it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Some years ago I called the Ohio Game Comm. and they told me as long as a boat is not under any kind of power other than oars, it is perfectly legal to shoot from a boat..I floated the river for many years using ores as control and they said I was legal...God Luck....JIM....CL...!$


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> thanks, i figured i was good as long as anchored!!!
> great to hear about the motor, i knew it was a good one for me for years!!!
> oh btw, i have the shift/throttle cable and controls for it still if ya need them, i think they slipped our minds...free of course!!


I'll have to grab those off you sometime. I'll let you know the next time I plan on being down your way (possibly late goose season, if not, then turkey season)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I'll have to grab those off you sometime. I'll let you know the next time I plan on being down your way (possibly late goose season, if not, then turkey season)


any time...just let me know,maybe i'll join ya for some late [email protected][email protected]


----------

